# ultra clear water bass



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

me and a friend have permission in a private quarry and needless to say being a quarry the water is VERY clear. ive got no problem finding fish as they are all over the cliff wall and any downed tree, but the problem now is getting them to bite. ive had tons of them charge lures with dozens of bass in their names only to back off at the last second. suspending crakbaits and a plastic crawdad seemed to get the most attention, but again they just got right near it and backed down. they even ignored a 4" minnow, but im thinking about trying to get real crayfish since they charged the plastic one like crazy. any suggestions?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

whay kind of line are you employing in your quest?i'd have to suggest either downsizing to a smaller line or going with flourocarbon.unless that's what you're currently using or already doing(downsizing).just my 2 cents,maybe it'll help if not i tried.anyways goodluck my fellow angler.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Best bait for Quarries I have fished have been live bait. Also downsizing lures and Using Floro should work. Also try fishing it at night if you can.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Use 6 pound clear line and tie on a small light wire hook with zero wieght. Use the biggest most lively nightcrawlers that you can find. Hook only once in the middle of the worm. Do not ball it onto the hook. Cast off to the side of the fish and not right on top of them. Let the bait fall all the way to the bottom. If they do not take it slowly lift the rod and let it slowly fall again.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

14lb cajun line is what im using. although i gear most of my effort towards walleye, i have no issues catching largemouth in ponds or smallmouth in rivers, but those clear water fish are something else! doesnt help this place allows 200 or so people a year to fish either and undoubtedly people tresspass. dont get me wrong theres no shortage of fish at all! its not uncommon to see 10 or 20 14" or bigger fish at the same downed tree, but i can also guess how many lures theyve seen. another private pond i fish the water is very clear and a little george with the same 14lb cajun line i like for dragging on the maumee rocks absolutely demolishes those fish, but the quarry bass had 0 intrest. i have a foam cooler filled with nightcrawlers so ill have to try that next.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

If you've never tried the drop-shot technique, I highly recommend it for this type of water.

Most anglers use light line such as 8lb. test florocarbon. It's the most deadly way to catch'em in water such as you described that I know of.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> If you've never tried the drop-shot technique, I highly recommend it for this type of water.
> 
> Most anglers use light line such as 8lb. test florocarbon. It's the most deadly way to catch'em in water such as you described that I know of.


x2

If it is clear, drop-shot it.


----------

